# Blue Buddy,s siblings



## Alexis (Jun 26, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has Buddy' s sister or any of his 4 brothers?

The owner of the poodle dad bought them all to uk at 6 weeks and 3 days leaving poor Buddy alone with his mummy for 2 weeks until we were able to collect him as we were away!

They would now be 14 weeks today born 23rd june!

The girl was mostly white with a few black patches, 3 black boys with white tummies and 1 boy black and white parti with one black eye!

I have photos if anyone thinks they might have one, I would love to know if they all found nice homes!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, at least Buddy was with his Mum  He's looking lovely


----------

